# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  يم يم اكلاتك تحت مجهر أسورة .. >_<

## اسيرة شوق

|--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|



هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 


حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..

وطبعــاً الفكرة معروفة اختار عضو واللي بعدي يختار وهكذاا .؟...

(( وياليت يكون فيه تفاعل )) 


(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 


(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 


(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 


(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 


(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 


(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 




(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 


(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 


(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 


(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 


(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه 


(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟


[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ


(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول 


(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم 


ارجو التــفااعـــل ..~ التثبيت  :wink: 


المهم 

راح اختار 

امم ..................................................  .. 


شذاااوي الحلووه

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يمممممممممممممي شكلها لذيدة وشهية تسلم الايادي على الوصفة يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي غروووووووبة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سكرا اختي على المرور

لكن شو الحلوو ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

طبعا لانه شذاوي ماجت راح اغير

رااح أختار  امم


دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يلا نحن بأنتضار الحلوهـ القمووورهـ دمووووووووع 


احب اشكرك اسوورهـ الموضوع الجميل 

طرح لاعدم 

موفقه غناتي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير..*
*يسلموا ع الطرح*
*تحيااااتو..سمورهــ*
* يالله سلااااااااااااااام.*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شكرا حبايبي على المرور 

بس غريبة وين دمووعه

تحياتتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااا اسوورة*
*والله فكرة حلوووة للطرح*
*عفوااا توني ادخل الموضوع*
*واذا بعدج تبيني اني حاضرة*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|
> 
> 
> 
> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> 
> 
> حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..
> 
> ...



 مشكوره غناتي على الاستضافه الحلووه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا ولله بدمووعه



هههههه

شكرا حبيبتي على التفااعل

بس ماخترتي


..

أستناك تختاري

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نهضه إحساس

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتضر نهووووضه الحلووهـ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ياهلا والله اسورة غناتي*
*موضوع رووووووووعة*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*اسمحي ليي طولت عليش*
*وكاني جيت اجاوب على اسألش*  
*(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم* 
*مممممم مو محدد بس الأ غلب وجبتين* 
*(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها* 
*مافي وجبة احس روحي ما استغني عنها عادي* 
*(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا* 
*لا عادي اصلا واحس روحي ما اجوع اصلا*  
*(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور* 
*قسم الأيس كريمات والشيبسات* 
*(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ]* 
*لا ما احسها صحيحة الرجال يدور على راحة البال مو على الأكل* 
*(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ]*  
*لالالالالالالا من قال*
*راضيها بكلام حلو ومعسول هههههه* 
*(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك*  
*اسوي ليي بطاطس احسن بعد*
*(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم* 
*عادي عندي اذا زهقنا نطبخ طلبنا من المطعم مو مشكلة يعني* 
*(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب*  
*افضل مع جماعة لازم مع خواتي كلهم*
*(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب* 
*عادي عندي بس افضل كبسة اللحم* 
*(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه* 
*ما بتشرط على الناس المهم وناسة وياهم مو مهم الأكل* 
*(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟*
*احيانا اي*
*[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ* 
*وطبعا اكل الحلويات والشيبسات والأيسكريم* 
*(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول* 
*ممممممم بصراحة احب كل العضاء*
*واتمنى تكون معاي دمعة طفلة يتيمة دموعتي لأنة اموت عليها*  
*(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم* 
*مافي طبخة معينة بس احب اسوي الكبسة هههههه* 
*تسلمي اسورة غناتي على الأستضافة*
*ربي ما يحرمني من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اختار بعد غاليتي* 

*شذى الزهراء*

*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## hope

*موضوع حلو* 
*تسلمي اسوووورهـ* 

*بانتظآر الغآلييييهـ شذى*

----------


## أموله

موفقه }

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتضر الغاليه شذآآوي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اووه حلوين فضايحك


هههه


الحين نشوف شذااوي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ..
> 
> 
> (( وياليت يكون فيه تفاعل )) 
> 
> 
> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم
> اكل وجبتين في اليوم 
> 
> ...



*اشكر هالموضوع الحلوووو*
*واشكر نهوضه ع اختيارها لي* 
*والشكر موصول لاسووورة* 
*لاعدمنااا الاطروحات الطيبه*
*دمتي بخير* 

*نادووا (سويت ماجيك,,,*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|
> 
> 
> 
> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> 
> 
> حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..
> 
> ...



 
السلام عليكم 


يعطيك العافية  

اسورة  على الموضوع الجميل  

اشكرك  حبيبتي شذوي على اختياري  

دمتم بخيرر

اختار بعدي  .. 

حبيبتي  وزميلتي  

دمعه على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

علي علي  :weird: >>سلمي كلمي يابنت الناس  :embarrest: 
<< مختلعة توني أدري :huh:  :toung:  
صباح / مساء الخير.. :amuse:  كيفكم حبايبي...إن شاء الله طيبين .. 


يعطيك العافية الغالية أسيرة شوووق ع الفكرة الرووعة .. 
وألف شكر للغالية سويت ع الاستدعاء الحلووو اللطيف :)
وشكري أوصله للغالية نهوووضة  



يلا نبدأ بسم الله :) 






> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم  
> 
> مو وجبات محددة  
> على حسب الشهية مفتوحة ولا لا >> حشى بقالة  
> والنفسية بعد تقوم بالواجب  
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها  
> مافي شي محدد..آكل واستحمد ربي  
> (3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 
> 
> ...



 
بصراحة انبسطت من قلب بهالاستضافة :) 
اكرر شكري للغوالي ..
أسوورة ..سويت ...نهوووض .. 
يعطيك العافية يارب.. 
وعساكم ع القوووة دوووم .. 

اختار بعدي .. 
شووواقة ....شوق المحبة . :wink: .>>الله يستر  :weird:  
موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تسلمي حبيبتي سويت 


شكرا على تلبية الوصفة

هههههه





مشااركاات حلوووه

وإجابات حلووه

وعضووه أحلى


تسلمي حبيبتي دمووعه على تلبية طلبااتنا



وناديت شواااقة هع

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـاء الـ خ ـير عالـ ج ـميع .. 

لك ش ـو هالـ ح ـركات أس ـوووره .. 

الموض ـووع رآيق لـ ح ـده .. 

تفـ ض ـلي إج ـاباتي >>
 
[/quote] 
(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم  
إممم في الـ غ ـالب وج ـبتين >> وإذا دقت الـ ح ـاله تـ س ـوي إض ـراب ماتأكل  :noworry:  .. 
(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها  
ع ـفر وج ـبة الـ غ ـذاء .. 
(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا  
لا مو إلى هالدرج ـه ،، بس أس ـوي هدره  :bigsmile:  .. 
(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور  
البـ س ـاكيت والآيـ س ـكريمات .. 
(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ]  
إمممم ،، مادري بنظري ما أح ـسها صـ ح ـيحه .. 
(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ]  
أبداً أبداً ما أوافق على هالكلام .. 
الوح ـده تبي الكلمه الطيبه والتفاهم المتبادل .. 

(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك  
أهدر أهدر ،، وإذا طقت ش ـبدي أسكت روح ـي بـ ص ـموله  :toung:  .. 
(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم  
أكيد آكل البيت ماعلى طباخ أمهاتنا الله يـ ح ـفظهن لنا .. 
بس مايمنع ندلع ونآكل من المطـ ع ـم ^_^ .. 
(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب  
تـ ع ـودت آكل لوح ـدي  :sad2:  .. 
بس بالمناس ـبات والـ ج ـمعات مع الكل أكيد  :bigsmile:  .. 
(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب  
الدج ــاج بدون نقآش .. 
(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه  
بوووفيه ,, وإذا لا بقبل بالموج ـووود ^_^ .. 
(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟ 
[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ 
مو دايماً ،، بس إذا ح ـبيت آكل لي ملفوف أو خ ـس >> ص ـحيه  :bigsmile:  .. 

(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول  
وووي في ناس ـات وايد إممممم .. 
همووس أكيد يكفي طبـ خ ـاتها إللي تدوووخ  :wink:  .. 
و دموووع بس كله تـ س ـتحي  :toung:  .. 
و موهبهـ ما أس ـتغني ع ـنها في البيت  :bigsmile:  .. 

(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم  
ح ـاجات وااايد >> 
مكرونه ،، ش ـوربة كريمة الدج ـاج ،، المنتو الكذاب >> بس ع ـااااد .. 
[/quote]
 
يـ س ـلمو ح ـبوووبه عالطرح الـ ح ـلو ،، وع ـطاكِ ربي الـ ع ـااافيه .. 

ومـ ش ـكووره دمووع ـتي على إخ ـتياري ^_^ .. 

أخ ـتاااار من بـ ع ـدي هموووس .. 

وإذا تبين راح أناديها لك  :wink:  .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا ولله بمبدعتناا شوواااقه


حلووين أجاابااتك


خخخخ


وناادي هموووس


برررب

----------


## همس الصمت

(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 

بالعادة وجبتين ..


(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
العشاء ..



(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 

أبداً 
حصل الاكل حصل ماحصل عادي مافيش مشكلة .. :rolleyes: 


(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 

الشكولاتات والشيبسات والايسكريمات ..


(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 


مو دائماً 
لكن المعاملة الطيبة والحسنة هي الي راح تقربها منه اكثر ..

(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 


مو صحيحه
بالنسبة ليي البحر والكلام الطيب والمعاملة الحسنة ..  :embarrest: 


(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 

أنتظر لين يجهز ..


(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 

الصراحة مافي على أكل البيت
وبالذات إذا كان من تحت دياتي  :embarrest:  << اقول بلا تفخيم هاااااااا
هههههههههههههههه


(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 

أكيد مع الجماعه
لان مع الجماعه يكون كل شي حلو
وحماس ووناسة  :cool: 


(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 

أحب كبسة اللحم ..
يم يمي  :wacko: 


(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه 

طبعا مابتشرط بشي لان الجمعه وياهم تكفي وتوفي
بس لو بيخيروني بقول بوفيه
 لان بيكون فيه عدة خيارات ومابحتار ويش آكل ..


(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟


[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ

أيسكريم وشبسات ..


(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول 


الصراحه كثيرين
وعشان لا أحد يزعل ماراح أحدد اهني
بخليها في قلبي  :cool:  هــــع 

(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم 


البرياني
ياعليييييييييييييييي 
أشتهيت البرياني بشكل مو طبيعي :embarrest: 
خلاص بسويه وبعزمكم يم يمي  :wink:  ..


أسورة طرح جميل جداً
أستمتعت وأنا أجاوب على كل سؤال
وأختار بعدي ..
أمممممممممممممم
hope ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا ولله همموووسة


شرفتيناا في القسم كللله


وهنا أكثر هع



شكراا على التلبيه

اسوورة

----------


## hope

مرحباً



حبيبتي هموووسهـ تسلمي على اختيارك لي  :rolleyes: 
اسوره >> شو هالأسئلة الخطيره  :wacko:  بتفضحينا هههههه 





> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
> 
> في العاده 3 وجبات او وجبتين
>  بس ادا اخترب النوم يتغير ^ ^
> 
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
> مافيه  
> يمكن جالكسي  لو ماقلتي وجبه هههه 
> 
> ...



يسلمو اسوره ع الموضوع الحلو والاسئلة الاحلى  :blink: 
اختار بعدي ،،، عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> (( وياليت يكون فيه تفاعل )) [/color]
> 
> 
> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
>  3 تقريبا مع شغلات بينهم 
> 
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
>  امممم الغداء
> 
> ...



اختار بعدي  امممممممممم
ام الشيخ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

راح يكون فرصه لـ أم الشيه

3 أيـام

بعد مرور هالفترة راح تتغير

----------


## ام الشيخ

> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
> وجبتين وبينهم خفايف 
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها  
> الغذاء
> (3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا  
> لا ما اتكدر
> (4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور  
> الشوكلاتات والايسكريمات>>>>>الظاهر كلنا مجانين شوكلاته 
> (5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ]  
> ...



مشكورين على الموضوع الحلو
استمتعت واني اجاوب على الاسئلة
وأشكر أختي عفاف على اختياري واتاحة الفرصة للمشاركة معكم
وأختار بعدي أختي أنين إذا وقتها يسمح

----------


## hope

*متآبعهـ بصمت هع* 

*يعطيكم العافيه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـلا

أنين طـولت

راح اختار


اميرة المرح

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وش صــاير مو راضين تجو

خخ

طيبـ بختـاار



فــطووم

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافيه خيووه ع الطرح الرائع
عجبني سلمت يداك غاليتي
بأنتظار فطوووم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
عذرا خيه..
هيك ماندري بالأستدعاء..  :huh: 
حبذا لو استخدمتي خاصية رسائل الزوار بالملف الشخصي  :rolleyes: 
دريت من اموله توي هاللحظه..

ولا يهمش .. هذاني باجاوب.. وباستدعي لش فطوم بعد ... :amuse: 

تفضلي...


(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم ؟

ثنتين .. الغدا والعشا.. الفطور احيانا اذا قعدت الصباح لو اذا كنت مواصله ومروقه.. والا بالعاده خرابيط عالطاير..



(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها ؟؟
ورق العنب و اي شي فيه باشميل خصوصا المكرونه..


(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا ؟؟
 ايه واشابق بعد .. وبرطمي يااامن يعدله !!..


(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 
 الشكاليت 

(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 

ايييييه 100% مهما كانت المرأه ناجحه في ارضاء ريلها بكل شي .. وهي ما تطبخ شي .. خيرتها بتصير فاشله في نظره..
مافي احلى من اللقمه الهنيه من ايد المرأه لزوجها 


(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 


غلط × غلط.. اني وحده افضل آكل اكل المطعم في البيت على اني اقعد في المطعم.. وحشا همي دبتي بيراضيني بمطعم..
 هو وشطارته بيعرف اميروه ويش يراضيها <<


(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 

 مسكينه امي نادرا هالحركه بالعاده ننعزم عزام عالوجبه.. بس على ايام الدراسه اذا رجعت بدري من الكليه ..اقعد احن عليها ..اف متى بيستوي ,, وما اخلي كبت ما افتحه ولا بسكوت ما اكله يازعم تصبيره اخر شي اخمد واقول .. خلو لي غدا.. 
(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 
كل اكله ليها محل مفضل .. الغدا عادة البيت افضله اكثر
وثنينهم حسب الأكله..

(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 

هههههههههه صراحه الفتره الأخيره صايره كل لحالي واحس احسن لي حق اكل اكثر,,
واعرف اركز في الأكل .. لأني ما اكل شي مع الهدره والأزعاج من اليهال.. اتشتت..

(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 
 ما ارغب ليها وايد.. بس الدجاج اكثر شي اكله..


(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه 
 بلا مفطح بلا مطفح.. مالينا بهالدسومه .. حق انسدح اسعاف ههههههه .. بوفيه طبعا..


(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟


[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ

اييييه ما اعيش بدون اكل بين الوجبات.. << لأن اكلي اساساااا زي وجهي..
اي شي قدامي .. بطاطس .. شكلاته.. حلاوه .. اللي يجي.. اما فواكه صراحة اذا البيت مافيه شي مما ذكر سلفا فأننا نلجأ اليها اضطراريا..

(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول 
 هههههههههه من الأعضاء.. امل الظهور فديتها..

(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم 

اضبط البسبوسه 
و الكفته والمكرونه بالبشميل وورق العنب .... بالمختصر اضبط وجبات العشاء


تسلمي من كل مكروه
وجاري استدعاء فطوم
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> مرحبا
> 
> مـرحبتين
> 
> 
> 
> عذرا خيه..
> لا عادي
> 
> ...



 
أجــــابات حلووه منك

وإنشــاء الله  تجي فطووم


تـحياتي

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

يعطيك العافيه خيتي على الموضوع
وااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو
لاعدمنا من جديدك وافكارك 
مشكوووره 
ننتظر فطــــوم

----------


## fatemah

مسااااء النووور


(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم بصراحة اكل الثلاث هههههه  :bigsmile: 
لان الغدا والعشا شي اساسي بالنسبة لي خصوصا الغدا اما العشا يعي مو دايم والفطور اي لازم في السكول تشهي جلسة البنات الاكل  :bigsmile: 


(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 

امممممم اذا الوجبة فالغداء
واذا الاكلة مافي بالي شي محدد الحين
بس خل اقول الورق عنب مثلا  :amuse: 
(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 
اييي مرررررررة واللي يقرب مي في هالفترة مايصير له خير  :rolleyes: 

(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 
اكيييد مثل سابقييني الشوكلاتة والبطاطس  :bigsmile:  
(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 

ماادري ماعندي اي فكرة  :huh: 
(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 

خييييييير وش شايفنا  :evil:  طبعا اا احسها مقولة خاطئة وبقوة  :weird:  لان المرة على نياتها مسكينة قولها كلمة حلوة وترضى  :bigsmile:  اما سالفة ماترضى الا بمطعم احسهم يطنزوا علينا  :weird: 


(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 
اذا ماصار قدامي شي يناكل خفايف يعني اقلب البيت فوق تحت اما اذا شفت شي امشي فيه الحال او تصبيرة بلاخص  :bigsmile:  لا خلاص اكلها واصبر امري لله بالذات لان اخوي وابوي يتاخران قليلا  :amuse: 

(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 
البيت البيت مافي احسن من اكله 
بس هم المطاعم مافيها شي  :toung:  
(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 
مع جماعة احلى واشهى بقوووة 
ولحالي لضرورة القصوى  :bigsmile: 

(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 

كبسة دجاج 
(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه 
اللي يجي من الله حياه الله حتى بس لو شبسات وخرابيط 
اهم شي وانا رايحة استانس  :bigsmile: 

(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟


[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ

طبعا الشبسات والكوكويات <<مقدر على المصطلح هههه :amuse: 
بس احيان يجي في بالي فواكه
(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول 

اسوووفة  :bigsmile:  يالبى قلبها بس 
(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها 
بصراحة يعني ولاشي  :weird:  
يعني يمكن اساعاد امي بس اضبطها انا لحالي  :rolleyes: 


وبسسس
يسلموووو ع الطرح الرائع
مسابقة حلوة 
يعطيك ربي الف عافية ع الفكرة 
وشكرا ع الاستدعاء شكلي تاخرت
بس الاتصالات مدري وش فيهم على نتنا  :wacko: 

سلامووو

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع الفكرة الروووعة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا ولله

فطوم غناتي ماخترتي

اختااري

----------


## النظره البريئه

متااااااااااااااااااااابعه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بما ان فطوم ماخترت

بختار اني



حلا الكون

----------


## النظره البريئه

متاااااااااااااااااااااااابعه

----------


## حلاالكون

*ياهلا والله اسورة*  
*موضوع رووووووووعة*
*الله يعطيش العافية* 
مشكورررررة على الدعوة 
*(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم* 
*ثلاث وجبات*  
*(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها* 
*مدري يمكن العشـــــــــــــاء* 
*(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا* 
*هههههههه لا عـــــــــــــــــادي*  
*(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور* 
*الشوكولاتة والشيبسات والحلويات* 
*(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ]* 
*أحسهااااااا صحيحه نوعآما* 
*(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ]*  

مدري عنها<<<<بس يمكن عشاء رومانسي<<<بس ماعجبتني المقولة 
*(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك*  
*عــــــــــــــادي افتح الثلاجه واخد ببسي وجالكسي وخلاااااااص*
*(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم* 
*أكل المطعم<<<* 
*(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب*  
*عـــــــــــــــادي <<<<ماتفرق*
*(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب* 
*كبسة دجـــاج مع طرشي* 
*(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه* 
*مدري عـــــــــــادي بس<<<أفضل بوفيه اكشخخخخخ* 
*(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟*
*نعــــــــم شوكولاتة* 
*[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ* 


*(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول*  
مدري سؤال مفاجى بس اختار قطعةسكر و أسوره <<<والله مافيها نفاق
*(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم* 
*مدري اي حلا <<<<لازم اعرف اسوية*
*بس يمكن كيكة السنكرس متمرسة عليها بقوة* 
*أسيرة الشوق مشكورة على*
*لاستضافة الجميلة* 
*أتمنى يعجبكم طريقة اكلي*
*تحياتي\حلاالكون*

----------


## النظره البريئه

مااخترتي من بعدك يكون
حلوه طريقة اكلك خيووه
ربي يعطيك العافيه 
متااابعه

----------


## حلاالكون

اممممممم اختارررررر سمووورهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

متابعه بصمت

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *ياهلا والله اسورة* 
> 
> *موضوع رووووووووعة*
> *الله يعطيش العافية* 
> مشكورررررة على الدعوة 
> *(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم* 
> *ثلاث وجبات*  
> *(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها* 
> *مدري يمكن العشـــــــــــــاء* 
> ...



هـلا حبيبتي

نورتي


تقريبـا زي في الاكل  :wink: 

ههههههه


شكـراا حبيبتي على التلبيه


تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

متااابعه
وننتظرك سموووره

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
وجبة رئيسية 1فى اليوم

(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
وجبة العشاء الأكثر
(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 
لا عادي اذا فى  شي أكل مافيه عادي الوضع يكون
(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور  
قسم الحلويات
(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ]  
نص نص مو دائما
(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 
خخخخخخخخ يمكن أي صحيح 


(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 
أروح غرفتي ونام بس
(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 
المطعم طبعا 
(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 
مع جماعة أحس أتشجع أكثر الى الأكل 
(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 
كبسة اللحم 
(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه  
لا بوفيه أحسن
(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟
[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ
الأكثر الشكولا&الآيس كريم 
(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول  
هههه كلهم يفتحوا الشهية أحسهم الصراحة
(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم 
الكريم كرمل
مشكوووووووورين
الصراحة موضوع جميل
جدا جدا
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير..*
*أختار من بعدي..*
*النظره البريئه*
*وتحياااااااااتو..سمورهـ*
*سلام*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـلا ولله حبـبيبتي سمـووورة

نـورتي

شكــرا على تلبيبة الدعــــوه


راح أستعدي النظرة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

متآبعه من خلف الكوآليس

----------


## النظره البريئه

(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 

وحده قليل اذا اكلت وجبتين
(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 

يمكن العشاااا

(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 

عادي مااهتم للأكل 
(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 

الشيبسات والشوكلاه 
(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 

يمكن 

(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 
لاوالله مافي احلى من كلام الحلو والورد وهديه بسيطه 

(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 

عادي بس اوقات على ايام الدراسه اقعد اتحرطم او اكل حلاوه وانام 
(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 

عادي مايفرق عندي
(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 

على حسب والله
اذا كنت مع اهلي مافي امل اقعد وياهم الجهال يطلعو قرون فأفضل اكل لحالي
بس اذا كنت مع جماعه يكون جماعي احلى 
(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 

عادي مايفرق عندي (11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه 

مايفرق عندي اني رايحه اشوفهم مو رايحه للأكل اي شيء يقدموه اقبل به حتى لو تمر وماي لعنة الله على يزيد 
(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟
[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ

احب اكل شيبسات شوكلاه حلى اوقات ماكل شيء عادي

(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول 
حبيبتي وصديقتي الغاليه مشاعل لاتنطفى 
والبنوتات اللي معانا 
دمعة طفله يتيمه 
ورده محمديه
عفاف الهدى
هوب هوب 
وصاحبة الموضوع اسوره 
ماخليت احد 
..
بصراحه
...
كل البنوتات اللي موجودين معانا >> احسهم يفتحون النفس .. ربي يحفظكم واشوفكم عرايس واشوف اعيالكم واعيال اعيالكم
شدعوه مافي نفاق ولاشيء مافي احلى من الصراحه

(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم 



اممم الحلى 

شكر خاص لصاحبة الموضوع
شكرا لكم ع الاستضافه مره استانست وياكم وان شاء الله ماتأخرت عليكم وعجبتكم طريقة اكلي 
واسمحو ليي اذا كثرت بهدرتي
واختار بعدي 
ورده محمديه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
> 
> وحده قليل اذا اكلت وجبتين
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
> 
> يمكن العشاااا
> 
> (3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 
> 
> ...



 
قال شو قال تـأخرت

بالعكس أتفـاجأت من سرعـتك


هع


يعطيك العاافيه

تسـلمي حبيبتي على التـلبية 

مـاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

> قال شو قال تـأخرت
> 
> بالعكس أتفـاجأت من سرعـتك
> 
>  
> 
> 
> هع
> 
> ...



موفقين جميعاً وننتظر ورده محمديه

----------


## ورده محمديه

يؤؤؤ نظورهـ أختارتني!! :wacko: 


بس طلعت حركات هذي الثانيه الا افتح نفسها للأكل  :embarrest: >>صدقت حالي خخخ

تسلمي غناتي نظورهـ

لكن ما بجاوب الحين بكره,, بعد بكره اني عدكم >>نحيسه  :toung: 
سلام  :wink:

----------


## النظره البريئه

> يؤؤؤ نظورهـ أختارتني!!
> 
> 
> 
> بس طلعت حركات هذي الثانيه الا افتح نفسها للأكل >>صدقت حالي خخخ
> ياغناتي انتي والله شوفتك تفتح النفس لكل شيء موبس الاكل حتى الابتسامه عند رؤيتك  ربي يحفظك 
> صدقي ليش ماتصدقي غناتي 
> تسلمي غناتي نظورهـ
> ربي يسلمك 
> ...



 اسمحي ليي خيه على خفة دمي اذا ضايقتش ويالله ننتظرك بأي وقت يريحش

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا ولله فيكم


بـأنتظاار ورده

مـاضايقتيني ولا شيء حبيبتي نظوورة

..

----------


## النظره البريئه

وينك ورده محمديه كذا بتزعليني منش :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياهلا وغلا نظورتي* 
*ما عاش الا يزعلك غناتي* 
*اذري اني طولت عليكم بس عذروني انشغلت اشوي*  
*على فكره نظوره تعجبني ظرافتك وخفة دمك* 
*ربي يخليك غلاتي*  

*نبدأ بسم الله*  






> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم  
> *على حسب بس الرئيسه وحده<العشاء> واحياناً غداء ,,اما الفطور ميح* 
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها  
> *لايوجد* 
> (3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا  
> *بصراحه اي وبقوووه بعد *  
> (4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور  
> *الحلويات* 
> (5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 
> ...



*استمتعت معكم بالاستضافه الرائعه* 
*مشكوره غناتي نظوره على الاختيار* 
*ومشكوره اسوره على الموضوع الجميل*  
*واختار بعدي* 
*اممممم* 
**
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7* 
*اختي وحبيبة قلبي* 
*<عاشقة المستحيل >*
*واذا تبغوني اجاوب عنها عادي بجاوب >>وخري عاد من زين اجوبتش عشان تجاوبي عن غيرش* 


*بنتظار عشوقهـ* 
 :bleh:

----------


## النظره البريئه

> *ياهلا وغلا نظورتي* 
> 
> *ما عاش الا يزعلك غناتي* 
> *اذري اني طولت عليكم بس عذروني انشغلت اشوي*  
> *على فكره نظوره تعجبني ظرافتك وخفة دمك* 
> *ربي يخليك غلاتي*



 اهلين فيش حبيبتي 
يعيش حبيبتي  :amuse: 
معذوره  غناتي 
انتي بعد تعجبيني والله وخاطري اتعرف عليش 
ويخليش 

مابهدر واجد علشان لايتحول الموضوع للدردشه ويزعل منا شبكه 

شكرا خيه ع الاجوبه
وبأنتظار الاخت عشوقه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هــلا وروده


حسـرتيني بـورق العنــب

الللللله

خخخخ


بستضيف عشووقة

----------


## النظره البريئه

بأنتظارك عشوقه ولا اطولين عليناااا

----------


## عوامي مغترب

موضوووع
حلوو
بنتظاار اجاابات الاعضاء

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

موضوووع
حلوو
بنتظاار اجاابات الاعضاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

وينك عشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
اتمنى ماطولين علينا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

عــاشقة وينـك؟؟

راح أعطيك مـده يـوم

وإذا مـاجيتي راح نستضيف عضو  اخر

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظااااااااااار

..............





؟
؟
؟
؟
؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بمـا ان عشوق ماجت 

بختــار

أمم



خليني اغير شووي

كل بناات
بختار

مستعدين


























عوامي مغترب 


هه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آهليييييين  :rolleyes: 

آنآجيت >>مآبتفوتهآ  :embarrest: 

بس مآقدرت آجآوب لاسبآب خآصه  :toung: 

يلا دقآيق وآجآوب  :wacko:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|
> 
> 
> 
> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> 
> 
> 
> حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..
> ...



 
آستضآآآآآفه ولآآآآآآحلى 


آستمتعتـ معكم كتييييييير 



فكره حلووووووووه سوسو 

و آختآري آي آحد تبغينه  :toung: 


سي يوو 

عآآآآآشقة المستحيل

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.




هلآآ  
موضوع قميل آوي :p ..

يسلموو ع الطرح غلآآتو :)

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه قميله =) ..

وبآآشوف إذآ مآآحد آستدعى عوآآمي بستدعيه آلحين =)

يعطيكم آلف عآفيه

سي يو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> آستضآآآآآفه ولآآآآآآحلى  
> 
> آستمتعتـ معكم كتييييييير  
> 
> 
> فكره حلووووووووه سوسو  
> و آختآري آي آحد تبغينه  
> 
> سي يوو  
> عآآآآآشقة المستحيل



 
هــلا وللـهـ

من ـطول الغـيباات جاب الغنــايم >> ماجبتي لي شيء  :noworry: 

هههه


ثــانكس حبووبة على التلبـية

يعطـيك العافيه

تـحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.




هلآآ  
عشآآن مآيصير في لخبطه حبيت آقول إني رسلت آستدعآآء لـ عوآمي ،

يعطيكم العآآفيه

سي يو

----------


## عوامي مغترب

حووووووووووو طاااااااااخ
ااااخ

بريـــك


اولا اشكر من استدعاااني
واشكر صااحب الموووضوع


ومابطول هااذي اجوبتي




(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 

اكل باليوم 3 وجبات ونظامي فطور و غذاء وعشاء

(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 

وجبه الغذاااااء
لاني اجي من المعهد هلكاااان
فااادق الغدا وااشـــخـــر بعدين
(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 

نص ونص
بس احاول اشغل نفسي باأي شي
الين ماايجي الاكل
(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 

عن نفــسي على طووول للحلووياات 
اجمع لي مه هالشكالايت وهالشيبسات
(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 

امممم عن نفسي ككلااام صحيح
(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 

اممم راايي فيها 
صحيحه
لان الحرمه الصرااحه تتعب من كثر هالطبااخ
فالازم يعني اجازه يووم :wink: 


(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 

ابــد حدي برقــع بباب الثلاجه وبرووح انام
(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 

اكــــــــــــــــل البيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت
(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 
مع جماااااعه
السبب تنفتح النـــفس وانت تشوووف الشباب يااكلون
عكس لحالك سااكت وقاعد تنقد لحالك
اما مع الشباب مع السووالف الا الاكل مخلص

(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 
كبســـــــه اللحم
ويفضل لحم خرفاان

(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه 

امممم مفطح
مااحب البوفيه
(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟
نعم 

[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ
بطاطس مقلي
فوااكه


(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول 

 :embarrest: ماعرف احد عدل انا اعذرووني
(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم 

صالونه لحم 
هذا الي تعلمناااه

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظر العضو اللي بعد عوامي مغترب
؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عوامي مغترب

اذا انا الي اختااار

اممممم

فراااح اختااااااااااار













*بحر العجائب*
nice name

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> حووووووووووو طاااااااااخ
> ااااخ
> 
> بريـــك
> 
> 
> اولا اشكر من استدعاااني
> واشكر صااحب الموووضوع
> 
> ...



 
هــلا عـواامي


أجـابات حلووه

تسلك هلى التلبية

----------


## آهات حنونه

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي :واشكر لكم استضافتي معكم وثانكيو خوي مغترب على هيك ورطه..

(1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
بصراح الثلاث وجبات مستحيل استغنى عنهم واكيد في العصر فيه مزمزه والازم منو

(2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
امم السمك اموت فيه وستحاله استغنى عنه يوم


(3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 
لا عادي لان بيجي الي وقت وباكل اتكدر ادا ابي انام وفيه ازعاج 

(4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 
طوالي على الحلويات 
لاغنن عنه هههه اكيد الكل مثلي


(5) هل صحيح مقولة [ الطريق الى قلب الرجل معدته ] 
موالكل بس بعضهم اي بدون طبخ مايبونها

بس عن نفسي اكيد بطبقها وكويس

(6) ما رأيك في قول [ إذا بغيت الحرمه ترضى عليك ودهآ لـ المطعم ] 
لازمنو التغيير لان الروتين هيك طبخ طبخ ماينفع

ولزوم الوناسه والفرفشه 

واكيد الراحه النفسيه 



(7) إذآ دخلت البيت و أنت جوعااان مره ومالقيت الأكل جاهز وش ردة فعلك 

عادي افتح البراد واكل

لان بيتنا مستحيا يخلى من الاكل الحلو

والحلويات تفي بلغرض بعض الاحيان
(8) وش الأفضل عندك اكل البيت أو اكل المطعم 
اكييييييييييييييد وبثلاثه بعد البيت


(9) تحب تاكل لـ حالك أو تاكل مع جماعه مع ذكر السبب 
اكيد مع الجماعه 

لان ادا لحالك ماتنفتح النفس بس ويا الجماعه سوالف وضحك وفرفشه

صحيح مايصلح الهدره على الاكل بس ماتحلى الا هيك

(10) إذآ كنت من النآس آللي يحبون الكبسه أي نوع من الكبسه تحب 
  كبسة سمك الهامور

(11 ) لو كنت معزوم / تحب تكون العزيمه مفطح والا بوفيه 
ام مفطح 

لان اذا بوفيه استحي اخد اكل 


(12) أنت من الناس اللي تحب تاكل بين الوجبات ؟! إذا كانت إجابتك نعم وش تحب تاكل؟؟؟
اي احب...


[ شوكولا أو فواكه أوآيسكريم ....إلخ

....شيبسات وحلويات  وعصير احب يكون 

بعد الاكل بساعه مادري ليش ؟كذا 
(13) إذا كانت شهيتك مسدوده عن الأكل من تختار من الأعضآء ياكل معك عشان تنفتح شهيتك ،،!!<<< بلاش نفاق <<لوووووووووووووول 
بصراحه ماني حابه ازعل احد الكل عزيزين علي مثل الاهل صرنا

فبختااار الكل بسوي وليمه اوكيه واولهم اصدقائي الي اضفتهم عندي

(14) وش الطبخه اللي تضبطها و تحب تسويها دآآآيم 

انا من دون مدح اضبط اغلب الطبخات

بس افضل الدجاج المشوي امممممم لذيذ

----------


## النظره البريئه

مااخترتي بعدك  خيوه
استمتعت بالقرائه
وبالعافيه جميعا

----------


## آهات حنونه

يالله ماكنت عارفه اني اختار بس يالله

رحيق الامل

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـلا حبيبتي


تم أستدعاء رحووقه

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالإنتظاررررر

----------


## رحيق الامل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماعندي شي اكتبه 
لي اني
مرمر
مستملا
اكتب شي
وثاني شي
ما اعرف استسخ الكلم عشان اجاوب
خخخخ
شكرن
ع استدعا ئي
وراح
 اختار
حبيبتي
وصديقتي
زهرة الفردوس
باي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بـما انه زهور تأخرت

بختـار

فـرح

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

متــــــــــــــــــــــابعه معكم 
مشكووووووووورين  :idea:

----------


## رحيق الامل

اوكيه
مافيه 
شي
حتى فروح
غاليه
علي
ولها كل احترامي

----------


## فرح

ياااااااااااااااااارب هذا الاانا خااايفه منه :sad2:  :noworry:  ههههههه
كنت من المتابعين بس من ورى الكوالييييييييييييييييس مايفيدك الايجيبووووك  :wink: 
الموووهييييييييم ..
بكره الصباح ان شاء الله ..
انتظرووني لاتغيرن المحطه فرح يومين اوووه قصدها كم ساعه وراجعه  :toung:  :wink: 
مشكورييييييييين ع الاستدعااااااااااااء الحلووو ويسعدني اكوون معاكم يالغلا 
موفقييييييين

----------


## آهات حنونه

بلانتظااااااااااار فرررررررررررروح

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظااااااااااااااااار

----------


## فرح

> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف [/COLOR]
> هو فعلا فيه نوع من التغير الروتيني هههههه
> بجد حلووو كتير روووعه (( وياليت يكون فيه تفاعل )) 
> اكيييييييييييد فيه  
> 
> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
> مافيه وجبه محدده عاااااااادي ،ع حسب المزاج اوقات وجبه وحده في اليوم  
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
> اي شي والسلام  
> ...



مشكووووره حبيبتي اســــووووره
ع الاستضاااافه الحلووووه يالغلا 
واختااااار بعدي ميييييييين
 :embarrest: انتووووا اختااااروووا ههههههه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـلا حبيبتي فـروحه،

تسـلمي غناتي على التلبيهـ

وأختار 

أممم

مـن

خخخ

أوووهـ من

ههه

شبـل الطفوف

----------


## Hussain.T

> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|
> 
> 
> 
> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> 
> 
> حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..
> 
> ...



بصرااحة الفكره مره رووعه

و تخلي الواحد يجوع

وواااجد استانست وانا اجاوب<<ان شاء الله انتون استانستوا وانتون تقرأوا :rolleyes: 

يعطيك العافية ع الفكره الحلوه والروووعه

اما اللي بعدي فأنا اختار 

نهضة إحساس...واذا اخترتوها قبل انتون اختاروا عني ... :bigsmile: 

اسعدني موضوعكم

 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ههههه


أنـي بعـد أحب البـطاطس << ماني عيبت علي 


ماافي احد مـايـحبهـ

خخخ


تسـلم علـى تلبيهـ الدعـوهـ

تتحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

حيرتني شبل

اممم


الباسمي

تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

بــ لـــ أ نتظاار

وعليكم بالعاافيه

----------


## آهات حنونه

يااااااااااي وايد استانسنا شبل الطفوف من خفت دمك خيو

بنتظار القادمين

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

افاا ما تنتظروووووووووووني ):

مو ينسخ آآآسفه ):

ابي استدعي اممممم( جنه الرضا)

----------


## Hussain.T

تم استدعاء الباسمي...

ننتظر وصوله

تحياتي

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين

----------


## الباسمي

> (1) كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
> 
> أكل 3 وجبات أو أكثر
> 
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
> 
> البيض المقلي
> (3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 
> 
> ...



مشكورين على الاستضافة الحلوة

اختار
همسة ألم
تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

إستـضاافهـ حلووه البـاسمي


شكـرا علـى تلبية الدعـوه


وبـستدعي همووسه


تحياتي

----------


## أموله

هـآ هي هـآ ..!

والله وطلعتي فضايحهم يا أاسورتي


موضوع جميل نشالله تلقي التفاعل المستمر ؛؛ 

<<< اأنطمي لا يجيك الدور ^.,^

----------


## حلاالكون

نتظر همسة الم 
اسورة موضوعك ولا اروع

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
وينك همسه نحن بالأنتظار
؟
؟
تحيااتو

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالأنتظااااااار

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شكـرا حبيباتي على المرور


ماعدمـتكم

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في انتظارك هموسه*

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*موضوع جداً حلو اختي اسيرة شوق* 
*بانتظار همسة الم00*
*تحياتي00*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبـــــــــــــا  :bigsmile: 
أنا جيييت ....
أإأإممممم
شكلي متأخرة  :nosweat:   :nosweat: 
دقائق بس أشووووف السالفة  :amuse: 
برب,,,

----------


## همسة ألم

*أولشي قبل لا أجاااوب حااابة* 
*أشكركم على الإستدعااء...*
*واشكر الباسمي* *على الورطــة الحلوه* 
*وأعتذر على البرب الطويـــــــــــــل* 
*و يلا نبدي إنجاوب على بركة الله*




> (1) [/COLOR]كم وجبه تآكل بـ اليوم 
> *ثنتين أو وحده* 
> (2) وش وجبتك المفضله اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنها 
> 
> * العشاااااااااااااااااااء* 
> (3) أنت من النـاس اللي يتكدرون إذا جاعوا 
> * مو دائماً* 
> (4) أول مآ تدخل السوبر مآركت أي قسـم تشوف بطنك يوديك له بدون شعور 
> 
> ...



  :signthankspin: 
*يعطيك ألف عاافيه على الإسئلة الحلــــــوه*
*والسموحة على التأخيــــر* 
*وأختار للي بعدي* 
*رحووول <<< رحيل القلب * 
*يلا نورطها ههههه*
*تحيآآآتوووووووووووووووو*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـلا حبيبتي همووسهـ 

نورتي 

شكـرا على التلبيهـ

مـاعدمتـك

تـحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا ع التلبية همسة ألم..

استمتعنا بوجودك..

وجآآري استدعآء رحيل القلب...

تحياتي

----------


## رحيل القلب

> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|
> 
> 
> 
> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> 
> 
> حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لاستدعائي
فعلا كانت أسئلة ممتعة جدا

أستدعي موني
و إذا كنتوا استدعيتوها
اختاروا بالنيابة عني






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يعطيكم العافيه

موني
ننتظرك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آجآآآآآآآآآبآت ولا آروووع* 

*وننتظر موونـــي* 

*موفقين..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيكم الف عافيه* 

*ونحن بالانتظار....ويش ورانا*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مووني ماجت

احم احم

وقعنااش في الفخ


عشووقه

خخخ

مااذكر اذا استضفناك ولا لا


بااي

----------


## همسة ألم

متااابعة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اووه

عشوقه وينك

بتستضيف

كبريااء

----------


## النظره البريئه

وحشني الموضوع من زمان ماجيت >> كــف
المهم ... >> يالله اخلصي قولي اللي عندش >> ههه << 

وايد استمتعت بالقرائه
وبالعافيه عليكم

وسلمت يداك خيوه ع الموضوع

ننتظر كبرياء

----------


## آهات حنونه

يالله بلانتظار وبكل شوق

نبي نشوف ؟؟؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

بإنتظارك خيتووو

----------


## حلاالكون

متابعة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وررده مـاجت 

نستضـيف

أمم

الأختياار لكم

تعبت اني

خخخ

----------


## النظره البريئه

امممممم
ايوه
ام الحلوين اذا ماستضفناها خلوها تجي
موفقين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غناتي اسوره تم استضافتي قبل كذا اني وعشوق*  

*بنتظار أختيار جديد* 

*موفقين لكل خير*

----------


## Habit Roman

متابعين من خلف الكواليس
استمتعنا كثير


تحياتي لكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ماجت

نختار حبه رمان

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بلانتظار

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه
*

----------


## Habit Roman

> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|
> 
> هلا هلا والله باأسورة كيفك حبيبتي 
> 
> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> 
> جدا جدا ظريف وخفيف عى المعدة بعد <<< لاتعتبوا عليها
> 
> 
> ...



 
مشكورة حبيبتي أسورة 
على أختيار واتمنى استمتعتوا معاي  :wink:  :wink: <<<< واثقه الاخت

سي يووووو

----------


## Habit Roman

*أستدعي بعدي أختي العزيزه*

*بحر العجائب*

*وإذا جات من قبل أنت أختاروا بنيابه عني* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

][ أستمتعنا واايد معـاكي ][


بحـورة أخترناها

نخــتار 

أمم

][ نـبراس ][

----------


## نبراس،،،

السلام عليكم 
اعتذر على التاخيير بس ما شفت الدعوه إلى الحيين 
وان شاء الله اعطييكم الاجاابات السنعه 
بعد قليل اعوود ان شاء الله 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|
> 
> 
>  اهلا خييه 
> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> في الحقييقه لطيف وخفييف
> 
> 
> حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..
> ...



مشكووره اختي اسييره 
على هذه الاستضاافه 
الجمييله واللطييفه 
وان شاء الله تكوون اجاابااتي صحييحه
 لان بعض الاسأله صعبه شوييه هههه
بالتوفيق دمتي بالف خييير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*استمتعنا معك خيو نبراس*

*بس مااخترت الي بعدك*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـلا اخوي .. نبراس


أستمـتعنـا معـاك

..

بس مـاخترت اللي بعـدك

----------


## نبراس،،،

في بالي اسمااء كتييره من اختاار
بس يالله نختاار 
الاخت للدموع احساس 
واذا ما كانت موجوده 
الاخت فرح
اناا من استمتع بهذه الاسئله اللطيفه 
تحياتي لكم جميعا 
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## النظره البريئه

استمتعت بقرائة الاجابات
ربي يوفقكم
وبالعافيه على قلبكم
وبالأنتظار

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سلـآمووون عليكووووم ،.*
*مسآء الخيرآت ع الجميـ ع ،.*
*المعذرة ع التأخير ،.*
*لحظآت و إجآبآتي تكون بين أيديكم ،.*
 :bigsmile: 
*قُ ـمي ،.*
*شكراً جزيلـاً لك ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرآح ـب ،.*





> |--*¨®¨*--| اعضائنا الاعزاء |--*¨®¨*--|








> هو موضوع ظريف خفيف لطيف 
> 
> 
> *مثل صآحبته أكيد*  
> حبيت أجيب لكم موضوع ممتــع قريب من عضو في المطبخ..
> 
> وطبعــاً الفكرة معروفة اختار عضو واللي بعدي يختار وهكذاا .؟...
> 
> (( وياليت يكون فيه تفاعل )) 
> ...



*شكراً جزبلـاً أسورة ،.*
*الفكرة كشوخيه ،.*
*أستمتعت كثيراً معكم ،.*
*و رآح أختآر من بعدي ،.*
*فرح إذآ مآ جبتوهآ جيبوهآ ،.*
*و إذآ جت سحبو لي كبريآء ،.*

*يعطيكم ربي العآفيه ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هههه


استمتعنا معااك دمووعتنا


..

وفروح استضناها

وكوكو نقس الشيء  

بس كبرياء ماجت!


ههه

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله اجاااباات راااائعه 
نبراس ..كل لحساااااس 
تم القاء الفضائح  :wink: هووون :embarrest:  :wacko:  قبل 
كل الشكر ..اهم شي استمتعنا بكم 
جااااري انتظااااار كــــــــــبريــــأآأآأآء
موفقيييييين

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

موضووع ولاا اروع 
يعطيكٍ ربي العاافية اسوورة
في انتظاار  كبريااء لألقااء فضاايحهاا خخخ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح الخير..
هع هع :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts: 
أجابات رائعه بأنتظارالاخت كبرياء
تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

للدموع احساس استضافه جميله لكن عورتني عيوني حتى مابقى شيء وتدمع من الخط ...
كبري خطك مره ثانيه .. << موتزعلي ...
ربي يوفقك...
ننتظر كبرياء .,.

----------


## أموله

ننتظر كـًٍَِبريأإ,.ء ~

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

موضوـًٍَِووع رووًٍَِعه بنتظـًٍأإر مبدعتنــًٍَِأإ كبرياأء

>> سوو لكبرياأإء استدعـًٍَِأإء ؛<<

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحبون ..* 
* والله إأني أول مره إأدخل هالقسسم <~ مضيعه* 
*ولو مآ أستدعتني لسوعه كاآن والله مآدريت ..* 
*بشوف وش سـآلفه الموضوع وبجي هههه* 
*بربون يآ أشرآر ..!*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

ههههههـًٍَِ حيأإكـًٍَِ الله نورتي ~

ولاإأ تنسي تستدعي احد بعدك ^.* >> طرار ومتشيرط ~

----------


## كبرياء

> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


*يسلمووش ع الأستدعآء الروآق ..~*
*وأمممم مدري من جآ من مآ جآ ..* 
*فرآح إأخلي الأأختيآر عليك إأسوره ..* 
*سي يوو ..~*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

كـًٍَِبر"يأإء اجأإبأإت ، فللله ’’ 


،، ~ هههههههه

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

لأإأعـأإد " .. " لازم نستدعي اسوره عشان تجي ~ < حمقت ههه


,, ~

----------


## Habit Roman

واووووو من زمان عن هالموضوع

كبرياآآآ أجابتك حلوه مثلك بس هاآآآآ أتعلمي الطبخ أكثر نبغى نشوف ابداعك عندنا في قسم الطبخ


تحياتي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح الفرفشة..
ننتظر العضوالجديد
تحياتي.
سمورهـ

----------

